# Studying makes me tired, Em...



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Beck was so beat after studying for exams, he decided to crash in my lap. Best sleeping photo ever, or no?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That is too funny. You should tell him no more Red Bulls and he won't crash like that lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, that has to be in the top ten!


----------

